# Only blinking one eye



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

When I woke Piglet up to give him a bath he was only blinking his left eye, and he continued doing that for a couple minutes. I couldn't see any redness, swelling, cuts, goop, or signs of infection. Could this be the early stage of an eye problem, or do you think it was just because he had just woken up?


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

Not sure if this helps, but I often see Henry blink only one eye or just one at a time as opposed to both. So for me that wouldn't be cause for concern...we joke he just likes to wink at us haha hopefully someone will come along that knows for sure!


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

That's a little reassuring, but I'm still starting to worry. He was doing it again today, and his left eye didn't seem to be opening as wide as his right. It looks normal now, but I'm still freaking out because I know how serious an eye problem can get. I still don't see any redness, irritation or sign of infection. Is there anything I can do?


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm not sure that it sounds at all serious. I notice it most when I wake Henry up...the way people look sleepy in the morning he will have a lazy eyelid or only be blinking one eye. I mean I suppose keeping close watch for anything else (weird behavior, food/water intake, etc) but besides that personally I wouldn't be too alarmed.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Ok, I'll try to relax. I've been really paranoid since the 409 scare and overanalyzing every little thing!


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

Haha understandable! We just love our little quill balls too much I think!


----------

